# free fantasy baseball



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

does anyone know if yahoo or any other site run a free fantasy baseball league? I know i did yahoos for years until i started playing with a group of friends.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

yahoo still has a free league


----------



## knoppers (Jan 29, 2006)

check out fishingminnesota forum, we have a fantasy baseball leauge there, and I think we need a few more teams. last year was fun.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

registered a league in yahoo, all info is in the open forum

but ID # is 96412
password: bustem


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

would like 4 more teams. work magic, lets make it fun, possible prizes?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

let's fill this sucker up, I need some more people to finish behind me. 

any chance in changing the draft 'time' 5 pm I get off work at 5

the day will work, but I'd have to haul a$$ home to get on the computer by bout 5:20 but whatever........

tate


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

this league is almost filled up folks!!!! better get in while you still have time!!!!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

need to recruit 3 more teams, will survive with one more but I think 1 is the better number


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

how many more teams are you looking for???


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

we should get one more team to make an even number, draft in 6 days


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey guys we can't run this draft with an odd number of players!!!!! We need one more.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I just hooked it up


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

so who was it again that got there pee pee smacked last week and poor old 870 is going to get one this week


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

5-5 after monday..........sota don't be so brutal on me. However, I'm not putting much stock in my ballclub.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I am surprised at that score because there where only like six teams playing yesterday.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

870 any updates I can't see the scores until I go home.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:lost:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

870 XPRS said:


> :lost:


I dont get I was asking for the scores for the league we are playing eachother right?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

RU guys in a roto league??

If anyone want to be in one next year i do one with a bunch of guys on sportline. Its pretty fun i have been in it for about 4 years now.

One downfall of Fantasy baseball, as the my school teaching year gets shorter and short i find myself checking my fantasy league more and more.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

sotaman said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > :lost:
> ...


You knew you were ahead, you know what that means.........


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

no man I don't get on the computer at home in the morning so I had no clue that is why I asked.. I can't see yahoo stuff at work


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

7-6-3 after wednesday games sota......your up


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

boy it is shaping up to be a heck of a week of games


----------

